# willste zu mir kommen?



## ivanzepol

willste zu mir Kommen?


Kommste morgen auch?


wann kommste sonntag Wieder?



tengo muchas dudas sobre la conjugación verbal. Alguien me ayuda!  gracias

alguien me puede decir fehacientemente la traducción. no entiendo. gracias!!!!


----------



## Gernot Back

ivanzepol said:


> willste zu mir Kommen?


... es una contracción colloquial de:Will*st* *du* zu mir kommen?


ivanzepol said:


> Kommste morgen auch?


... es una contracción colloquial de: _Komm*st* *du *morgen zu mir_


ivanzepol said:


> wann kommste sonntag Wieder?


... es una contracción colloquial de: _Wann komm*st* *du *morgen wieder?
_


----------



## Liam Lew's

Las correctas preguntas son:
Willst du zu mir kommen?
Kommst du morgen auch?
Wann kommst du morgen wieder?

Hay estas contracciones (verbo-st + du = verbo-ste) en coloquial manera de hablar, pero soló pocos o no todos usan esta contracción. 
Desaconsejaría usar esta construcción.


----------



## baufred

ivanzepol said:


> willste zu mir Kommen?



... es jerga cotidiana ... mejor: willst du zu mir kommen? > ¿Quieres visitarme?

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ivanzepol

baufred said:


> ... es jerga cotidiana ... mejor: willst du zu mir kommen? > ¿Quieres visitarme?
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --





Muchas gracias! 

Puede mezclarse con la tercera persona también?, gracias de nuevo....!


----------



## bearded

> ivanzepol
> Puede mezclarse con la tercera persona tambien?


?Que quieres que decir?
Tercera persona: will er / kommt er
?Como podrìa mezclarse con willste/kommste? La presencia de 'st' és importante.
Si la pregunta és: ?se mezclan también will+er y kommt+er? la respuesta és: no, no se mezclan (yo creo).


----------



## ivanzepol

bearded man said:


> ?Que quieres que decir?
> Tercera persona: will er / kommt er
> ?Como podrìa mezclarse con willste/kommste? La presencia de 'st' és importante.
> Si la pregunta és: ?se mezclan también will+er y kommt+er? la respuesta és: no, no se mezclan (yo creo).





Mil gracias por aclarar mis dudas!!!


----------

